# Clutch-Type LSD vs Helical/Torsen based LSD, which one would be better?



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

as the topic states, which one do you think is better? Who makes aftermarket LSDs for the R32 GTR for both the front and the rear, both Clutch and HLSD types? List advantages and disadvantages of both  

I personally like to have my car handle better and feel more smooth so I'm voting fr the HLSD types


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

depens really on what you want to do.....At the moment I'd prefer the Clutch LSD, purely on avalibilty (Also I cant just mount any Skyline Diff in my car....that requires a lot of work) 

For Drag work....Locked Diff....


----------

